# 150 gal upgrading hap and mbuna?



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has ever tried a large tank with some mbuna mixed with haps. I currently have OB peacocks (breeding), yellows (breeding) and 1 m/f red fin borleyi in a 55g. These will be going in the 150g but was wondering what big haps and mbuna can be added to this mix.

Would like to add a nimbochromis to the mix (livingstonii or venustus or both). I would love to add saulosi's or cyno afras as well but am afraid they will not last with the large haps. I have seen some local victorian haps I am interested in as well Pundamilia Nyererei Makobe Island. Thoughts anyone?

I will be cycling the 150g wednesday and hope to find some good fish locally.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Id stick to 5 species. Altough your tank is larger, So are the fish. So, I'd add extra red finned ladies for the Borleyi, and maybe a group of Acei, and Venustus? Some Syno Multies would be a nice addition, as well.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

TTUhouston said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever tried a large tank with some mbuna mixed with haps. I currently have OB peacocks (breeding), yellows (breeding) and 1 m/f red fin borleyi in a 55g. These will be going in the 150g but was wondering what big haps and mbuna can be added to this mix.
> 
> Would like to add a nimbochromis to the mix (livingstonii or venustus or both). I would love to add saulosi's or cyno afras as well but am afraid they will not last with the large haps. I have seen some local victorian haps I am interested in as well Pundamilia Nyererei Makobe Island. Thoughts anyone?
> 
> I will be cycling the 150g wednesday and hope to find some good fish locally.


I had a Venustus and Polystigma together in my 180.They did not get along at all. Recently lost the Venustus to Bloat. I would have had to rehome one of them eventually I think. Each setup is different but If I were you I would pick one or the other. As far as Mbuna in my 180 with my Haps and Peacocks I have a Yellow Lab and a Metriaclima sp. Blue Dolphin Manda. Both of them are doing great and I have no issues with them mixing with my Haps and Peacocks. BTW my tank is an all make setup.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I have metriaclima dolphin Ndonga and labs in my 75.

My 180 will be up soon. I was thinking of placidiochromis tanzania with labs


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Borsig said:


> I have metriaclima dolphin Ndonga and labs in my 75.
> 
> My 180 will be up soon. I was thinking of placidiochromis tanzania with labs


The tanzania's may be too docile with the labs. As adults I don't think the two groups will work long term. The labs may stress out the phenos. It may work in the 180 but only you will know by trying it.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I think the yellows and the OB Peacocks may stay in the 55g, so really the only fish to go in the 150g will be the red fin borleyi and I do want a few more females for him. He is super tame though and the OB peacock male bullies him around big time. I like these ideas, keep them coming! I am limited with what fish I can find locally, have been checking craigs list because the lfs here have horrible selection or are way over priced. I wont pay $60 a fish to fill this thing, but is that really what it takes for some good large haps?

I am thinking: 
Some very nicely colored peacocks (breeding, 1m/4f)
red fin borleyi (1m/3-5f) male is 4.5" right now
some large mbuna?? not sure which type yet
venustus or livingstonii
and one more species
Synos and maybe some very large chinese algae eaters? Need something for the algae and hate pleco's large poop everywhere.

Thanks again for all the help. Moved the 55g last night out of the spot and cant wait to thin out that tank, it is overcrowded due to all the fry from the yellows and OB.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

The metriaclima dolphin Ndonga are a good idea. Always loved demasoni's or cyno afra's and these have a similar look but it looks like they get up to a size large enough for the large haps. Great idea.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

my metriaclimadolphin are awesome. I have 11. 5 are F1 and 6 are not. I just got the 6 non f1 last week.

everything I have breeds but them though. Im not sure what it is about them, but I cant get them to breed.

As to the placidiochromis, my 180 is specifically for them. thats why I got it.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Update-
Tank is running and shouldn't need re-cycle but will be loading slowly.

In tank now:
yellow labs (2m/6f)
red fin borleyi (1m/1f) - might replace him eventually, not colored enough for my liking. My OB peacock in the previous tank had him demoralized

Stocking list:
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point (discussing other possiblities for peacock) (1m/4f)
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (1m/4f)
Either a nimbochromis or Placidochromis species. (1m/4f)
Iodotropheus sprengerae ''Rusty'' (1m/6f)

Will I have crossbreeding issues with the peacocks and tanzania? I haven't looked into this yet but their females do look a little similar. Anyone had this working in the past?


----------

